# Trink-, Partyspiele



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

Mhh auch auf die Gefahr hin das der Thread innerhalb von 5 Sek geschlossen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was kennnt ihr für Party-, Trinkspiele?

Bitte so Beschreiben

Spielart: ...
Spielhärte: ... 
Spieleranzahl: ... 
Spiel Utensilien: ... 
Beschreibung: ...

Will ma sehen wa das RL der Buffed user so macht.  Muss ja nichts mit Alkohol zu tun Haben. alkohol bitte ersteztzen Bzw ZENSIEREN also Bier aka SAFT ^^

Ich leg vor 

Spielart: Sonstiges
Spielhärte: Sehr hart
Spieleranzahl: 2 bis 99
Benötigte Utensilien:
Den Film Forest Gump, viele Pinnchen (Gläser wären übertrieben), viel zu trinken, viel spaß am trinken ^^ 
Spielablauf:
Man legt den "Film Forest" Gump hinein und füllt schonmal gut die Pinnchen auf. Jedes mal wenn das Wort Forest fällt trinkt man entweder ein halbes oder ein ganzes Pinnchen. Bei dem wort Gump genau das gleiche. Wenn beides auf einmal kommt trinkt man entweder 1 1/2 oder halt 3 pinnchen. Muss man testen und man muss schauen wie stark man dazu ist denn das spiel ist nicht leicht ^^. Wenn man das spiel mit gläsern spielen würde statt mit pinnchen, würde man auf so ca. 120 liter SAFT pro Person kommen! Desswegen spielt das spiel lieber mit pinnchen oder ändert die regeln ein bisschen ab.



Viel Spaß


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Schocken



Is definitv ganz Lustig^^



> Das Schocken ist ein, besonders im Westfälischen und im Rheinischen, beliebtes Würfelspiel, das gerne in Kneipen als Trinkspiel von mindestens zwei Spielern gespielt wird. Dabei ist es üblich, dass der Verlierer eines Spiels die nächste Runde Bier bezahlt. In Hessen ist dieses Spiel auch unter dem Namen Jule, in Niedersachsen auch als Mörkeln oder Knobeln, in Schleswig-Holstein und Hamburg als "Maxen" bekannt.
> Inhaltsverzeichnis
> [Verbergen]
> 
> ...



Bild der Tabelle der Bewertung der Würfe^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

cool da hab ich wieder was auszuprobieren


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

aja ganzvergessen^^

Wir haben unsere  eigene kleine variante^^

Und zwar:

Der Verlierer der Runde muss ein mittelgroßes Glas mit diversen Alkoholischen Getränken weg exxen^^ ein Abnehmen des Glases vom Mund is aber gestattet^^

(Dank mri ^^ Bin net so gut im exxen^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

also ihr holt euch ein paar schnapsstamperl und macht die schon mal voll, dann legt ihr einen stapel karten auf die flasche Deckel am besten weglassen auser er ist ganz flach dann druf damit.
So jetzt pustet man der reihe nache karten runter und der der ide letzt karte runterpustet muss trinken.
wir habens mal 3 stunden lang gespielt dann haben wir danebengeblasen XD.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Keen ich is auch Lustig^^..was man auch machen kann fiel mri grad ein

Wenn man Boogie für Wii oder dat Karaoke Spiel für PS hat

MAn Singt udn der der am miesesten gesungen hat  muss ein Whiskey Glas zur Hälfte voll mit Wodka Pur wegkippen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Spielart: Geschicklichkeit
Spielhärte: Krupp-stahl
Spieleranzahl: 2 bis 99
Benötigte Utensilien:ein Glas; Flüssigkeit ;kleiner Gegenstand, im Idealfall eine Münze.

Spielablauf:
Man setzt sich um einen Tisch und stellt das volle Glas in die Mitte des Tisches. Nun versucht man die Münze indirekt in das Glas zu befördern, indem man es vom Tisch abprallen lässt. Trifft man nicht ist der nächste an der Reihe.
Trifft man allerdings und die Münze befindet sich am Grund des Glases, muss der nächste in der Reihe das Glas austrinken, mitsamt Münze darin (diese allerdings nicht schlucken!). Danach wird wieder aufgefüllt.
Wir haben es auch so gespielt dass man bei erfolgreichem Versenken der Münze das "Opfer" bestimmen. Aber im Endeffekt hat dann jeder das Glas selber ausgetrunken.
Kann gegen Ende hin, wenn die Münze mehrmals auf den Boden gefallen ist, recht ecklig werden.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Spielart: ... Freeman (Würfelspiel)
Spielhärte: ... Sehr viel Alkohol
Spieleranzahl: ... sollten schon so 4-5 Leute minimum sein, maximum würde ich bei 7-8 setzen.
Spiel Utensilien: ... 2 Würfel, Alkohol, Trinkgefäße
Beschreibung:
Man würfelt der Reihe nach.
Es gibt 2 Würfelergebnisse, bei dennen etwas passiert:
- Würfelt man eine 1+X (zbs 1+5, 3+1 ...) Muss man selber eine Einheit des Alkoholischen getränks geben, und darf X Einheiten "Verteilen" - sprich bei einer 5 und einer 1 trinke ich eine Einheit, und kann nun zbs einer Person 5 Einheiten aufdrücken, oder einer Person 2, und einer 3 Einheiten, oder aber 5 Personen eine Einheit. Dannach ist der nächste an der Reihe.
- Würfelt man eine 2 und eine 1 (Mäxle) darf man den sogenannten "Freeman" bestimmen. Dieser muss, bis ein neuer Freeman bestimmt wurde, bei jeder geworfenen 3 eine Einheit trinken (bei einem 3er Pasch also 2 Einheiten). Dannach ist der Nächste an der Reihe.
- Würfelt man einen Pasch, muss man selber nichts trinken, darf aber die Augenzahl verteilen. Dannach ist der Nächste an der Reihe
- Würfelt man etwas, was NICHT oben genannt ist (zbs 3+4, 5+6, 2+5 ...) ist einfach der Nächste an der Reihe.


----------



## Gearloose (8. Juli 2008)

Flunkyball oder auch Büchs Deluxe^^


Spieleranzahl: geht eigentlich ab 2 mann
Spiel Utensilien: Eine Flasche zum in die Mitte stellen, etwas zum werfen





1.      Ein Bier an der Theke kaufen.

2.      Es gibt 2 Teams. 

3.      In der Mitte werden 3 Flaschen aufgestellt in einen Abstand von jeweils einem Fußschritt. Der Abstand der Beiden Teams zu den Flaschen kann (je nach Spielfeld) variieren, muss jedoch für beide Teams gleichgroß sein!

4.      Ein Spieler geht zur Mitte und dreht die Flasche. Das Team, in dessen Richtung die Flasche zeigt darf anfangen.

5.      Dann öffnen ALLE Spieler gleichzeitig ihre Flaschen. NICHT VORHER! 

6.      Das Spiel beginnt. Der Spieler, der an der linken Seite steht wirft mit dem Flunkyball auf die Flaschen in der Mitte. 

·        Falls getroffen wird: Das Team was geworfen hat, stürzt ihr Bier. Die andere Mannschaft versucht die umgeworfene Flasche[n] wieder aufzustellen und den Flunkyball hinter ihrer Linie zu bringen; dann wird laut und deutlich *STOOOOOOP* gerufen.

·        Falls nicht getroffen wird ist die andere Mannschaft ist  mit Werfen dran. So geht&#8217;s dann immer weiter.

7.      Das Ziel ist es beim Flunkyball das Bier möglichst schnell ganz leer zu trinken. 

8.      Wenn jemand sein Bier leer getrunken hat, geht er in die Mitte, dreht dort das Bier für mindestens 3 Sekunden um, und darf es dann auf der Mittellinie abstellen.

9.      Es dürfen nicht mehr als 3 Tropfen rauskommen. Falls dies aber der Fall sein sollte, gilt es als Regelverstoß und wird mit einem Strafbier bestraft.

10. Die Mannschaft, dessen Spieler zuerst alle ihre Biere leergetrunken haben hat gewonnen!


Die Regeln muss man nicht so scharf gestalten hauptsache man wird schnell voll^^
statt 3 flaschen kann man auch nur eine benutzen und als "Flunkyball" hat sich bei uns eine mit Klebeband umwickelte klopapierrolle bewährt^^

guide kopiert von http://www.teestube-bielefeld.de/flunkyball.htm


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Wettsaufen, das älteste Spiel

Ihr kauft 2 Bier und 2 leute wetteifern wer das Bier schneller weghaun kann


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

Spielart: Sonstiges

Spielhärte: am anfang recht leicht... ab nem gewissen pegel ist die körperliche betätigung das schwerste und zugleich lustigste.

Spieleranzahl: mindestens 2. the more the merrier...

Benötigte Utensilien: alkohol, gläser

Spielablauf:
spieler beginnen reih um zu zählen. 1, 2, 3, usw.. 
Bei einer Zahl die durch 7 teilbar ist, muss der spieler statt die zahl zu sagen eine kniebeuge machen und ping sagen. Anschliessend wird der nächste spieler übersprungen. beispiel: spieler 1: 20! spieler 2: kniebeuge und peng sagen spieler3: sagt nix spieler 4: 22!
Ist in der Zahl die Ziffer 7 vorhanden (beispiel: 17) muss der spieler sich einmal im Kreis drehen und pong sagen. es geht normal weiter.
Enthält die Zahl eine 7 und ist durch 7 Teilbar, macht der spieler eine kniebeuge, dreht sich einmal im kreis und sagt pingpong. anschliessend ist der vorherige spieler wieder dran und die richtung in die gezählt wird wechselt. beispiel spieler 1: 6!, spieler 2: kniebeuge, im kreis drehen, ping pong Spieler 1: 8
usw.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2008)

Der Thread verstößt zwar nicht direkt gegen die Netiquette, aber ich hoffe Ihr habt Verständnis wenn ich ihn zum Schutz unserer minderjährigen Foren-Teilnehmer trotzdem schließe und in der Versenkung verschwinden lasse.


----------

